# Spring 2014 2Cool Fish Fry



## Kickapoo Duke

With it being 29 degrees outside, it doesn't seem like time to start this thread but we want to give everyone time to plan.
I've talked to several folks and right now we're looking at Saturday April 12th for the fish fry at my house on Lake Livingston. I'm fairly certain phase 1 of my remodeling will be done and the remains cleaned up.
Input?


----------



## BullyARed

Sound fun. Do we need to bring hammer and nails?


----------



## shadslinger

That sounds like a good date to me, I'm in. I will start gathering some cat fish up for it.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

That might be a good idea BullyARed--might save me some money


----------



## Sunbeam

In concrete.....APRIL 12th. 

Mayor


----------



## lx22f/c

My crew all in!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Spring come on!
This across the street here in Livingston, just taken.


----------



## CrazyBass

I am in the meat business let me know on what I can help out with.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam

CrazyBass said:


> I am in the meat business let me know on what I can help out with.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Rib eyes and filet mignon sound great. Remember I am married to an Asian so I get tired of fish five times a week!
I normally supply five gallons of 'nanner puddin' but I could switch to baked potatoes , sour cream and chives in a heart beat. LOL

Also we need to have a serious discussion about crawfish.


----------



## Reel Time

I'm in. Sounds like a good date to me.
Everybody get your taxes done NOW. No excuses.


----------



## crappiecandy29

I had a great time meeting all the 2cool people ,would love to do it again.I can bring anything for the fish fry .


----------



## chucktx

the date sounds good to me, at the moment. will pencil it in!!! i will bring jalapeno squares......


----------



## Mattsfishin

OKRA MAN will be there.


----------



## HD

How does one get an invite?...I recently (Jan) bought a weekend place at the lake. I'd love to get to know some of you friendly folks.


----------



## Reel Time

HD said:


> How does one get an invite?...I recently (Jan) bought a weekend place at the lake. I'd love to get to know some of you friendly folks.


HD, here's your invite! If you can, bring a dish. If you can't, come anyway.
We got you covered.
All 2Coolers welcome!


----------



## lx22f/c

Mattsfishin said:


> OKRA MAN will be there.


Bring all of it this time!!!!
Last time i found 3 bags in your truck... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sunbeam said:


> Rib eyes and filet mignon sound great. Remember I am married to an Asian so I get tired of fish five times a week!
> I normally supply five gallons of 'nanner puddin' but I could switch to baked potatoes , sour cream and chives in a heart beat. LOL
> 
> Also we need to have a serious discussion about crawfish.


Now this is my kind of talk! I can surely assist with this!

I need to get my little brother on the rabbits again for some dirty rice.


----------



## CrazyBass

i ALSO have a direct connection to Crawfish..... Give me an idea on how much crawfish we would need and I can look into a great price.


----------



## HD

Thanks for the invite, count me in. I'd be happy to bring something...


----------



## Sunbeam

It is mandatory that every attendee come with a big smile and a song in their heart. This a happy time and a celebration of good friends.
The local every week end guys normally supply the fish. Some of the regulars have their favorite dishes that they bring.
The variables are things like cooking oil, paper or styrofoam products, cold drinks and ice.
About a week before Duke and his able body of volunteers can put out a call for any items that might be short.
At this time just get the date cleared on your calendar and be there by 11AM.
All 2coolers are invited. We will ask for RSVP later.


----------



## yakinhoot

*Fish fry*

Alright, i`m actually off work that day! I will try to make it that day.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures

If you guys don't mind some new blood I would love to get in on some of that action. Let me know what you're short on and Michael and I will bring it.


----------



## Gatorbait#1

I would love to meet ya'll. Let me know what I can bring.


----------



## Sunbeam

Chris, you and Mike are on the must attend list. Bring that new boat so we can all uooo and aaaaw over it. There is a ramp right next to Duke's house.


----------



## FISHROADIE

I think I will be home, count me in.


----------



## fishinganimal

Sorry to bust yalls bubble but we need to move it. A not so 2cool fishfry if the animal can't make it. I booked that way before this was mentioned. Unless we can have it at Sabine Lake!!!!


----------



## shadslinger

We will miss you animal, but the show goes on!

Chris and Mike, you guys could sure help things out by supplying the Sunbeam household with some whole stripers to cook their special way.
I'm working on the cat fish to fry and should have plenty.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures

Sounds like a plan to me! We'll see what we can do. I'll bet they're great


----------



## shadslinger

Alright then, sounds like a plan. I heard that those sweet and sour stripers were all the rage the last FF. 
PM the Mayor(Sunbeam) and he might even come pick em up if he can.
he usually comes and gets them, or sends his lackey when I have some to donate.

Then Robert can start getting folks to donate all of the fixings to fry some catfish and fries, and gather and a cadre of cooks. He did a great job last time :>)
I will be listening to stories from Sunbeam. I think he has some he has not heard yet.


----------



## DJ77360

Well, it's that time again already! I'm new to the Onalaska area, but I have met Duke and a couple others. I missed the last one, but I should be in the process of building our home at the time of this one, so I should be around to check it out.
I will contact Duke to see what I can bring. I haven't heard anyone mention bringing oil for frying.
I will mark my calendar also.


----------



## lx22f/c

Well i will head up the cooking team again this year. I will need another cook and atleast 2 preppers to help keep everything running on all cylinders. If your sure you can make it and wanna help out it is greatly appreciated.
It takes about 8 gallons of peanut oil to fry all this up.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c

Being we use so much oil and propane to fry everything up i am proposing a Oil tip jar this year. We usually have 60 + that show up so if everyone that can contribute a couple of dollars each then duke can use that to purchase the oil and propane for the next fish fry. I think this will work out nice for the cooks as the oil will be ready to go.
I am really looking forward to this one as we have alot of new members that i have not met.
For those that have mentioned crawfish that is fine by me but somebody else will have to head that up as i don't think i will have time to tend to both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger374v

I would love to come let me know what I need to bring n Can i bring my wife n the two kiddos with us thanks

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Just my thoughts of course but we always have more than enough food as it is and I suggest we keep it a fish fry and save the crawfish boil for another gathering. Not that there's anything against crawfish of course.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Just my thoughts of course but we always have more than enough food as it is and I suggest we keep it a fish fry and save the crawfish boil for another gathering. Not that there's anything against crawfish of course.


I believe this is a good idea!

Ranger- Yes sir, this is a family setting. Bring the whole family!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlegeorge

Littlegeorge, firepat and my oldest son will be there. We will bring 2 cases of Dr. Pepper, 40 lbs of ice and a side dish to be determined by the better half. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Sunbeam

Great idea Sheriff. A separate bug boil. They are simple one skillet disk. Corn, taters and bugs in one pot. 
We can set a date and place at the fish fry.


----------



## CrazyBass

I can get one of my vendors to donate the fish fry if yall would like. I can also help cooking as well. Just let me know what you need from me.


----------



## Spooley

I know what I can bring.


----------



## lx22f/c

CrazyBass said:


> I can get one of my vendors to donate the fish fry if yall would like. I can also help cooking as well. Just let me know what you need from me.


CrazyBass you are now crowned honorary fry cook. Lol i will get with you on the fish fry mix as we get closer. Thank you for helping out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner Ben

Rats! I joined 2cool last April with the hope that I could attend the fish fry this year. As luck would have it, I scheduled our annual family crawfish boil for April 12th. Next year I will schedule the boil after the fish fry date has been set!


----------



## Repreb8

I would like to make a reservation for 2. If someone would tell us what to bring, or if any help is needed, we would be pleased to contribute in any way. We are relatively new to 2Cool and we are looking forward to meeting the members!!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures

I heard rumor that Michael got on the striper pretty hard this morning with his party... Looks like whole striper will make the menu... Should they just gut, gill, and bag them for the freezer? Sunbeam?


----------



## brucevannguyen

Yeah just got a text from Dan.Confirm they clean house today both on the whites and stripes.I was suppose to be on that striper trip today.Big regret:headknock


----------



## whackmaster

I'm in. I will help with the cooking or prep. if needed. LMK


----------



## Sunbeam

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> I heard rumor that Michael got on the striper pretty hard this morning with his party... Looks like whole striper will make the menu... Should they just gut, gill, and bag them for the freezer? Sunbeam?


Got five good ones from little brother yesterday. Another three or four should do the trick. No cleaning necessary. Just tell me where and when to pick them up.


----------



## Mattsfishin

OK ! Now for some of the whiners on here that said they got cut short on the okra last year. I ordered 4 lbs, that is 2 of the large bulk bags that they use to stock the displays with at HEB. Someone bring some ranch dressing. One bag will be for the adults and one bag for the young ones. LOL !!!!! 

Matt


----------



## shadslinger

Whew! Glad you guys got some stripers for the sweet and sour recipe, I have been chasing the big cat fish that bit my leg off,....uh that I want to catch and have only caught a few stripers incidental to white bass fishing that were keepers.
You guys have got it going for the stripers, good job, y'all will be busy I am sure.
I am ready to do the bulk head battle with the blue cats soon and stock up for the fish fry along with the box fish I catch looking for Lips.
A warm sunny fish fry sounds good today!
Matt PM me with your predictions for the river tomorrow, will it be muddy?


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures

Thanks Shadslinger, I look forward to meeting you as well as other 2coolers at the fry. I have a lot of respect for guides such as yourself that have been able to make a living fishing and hope to be able to do the same some day. That bulk head bit should be right around the corner and is legendary on Livingston.


----------



## DJ77360

Duke, I picked up 3 gallons of 100% peanut oil for the fish fry. I will be up this week and I will drop it off at your home.
I hope this helps.
Looking forward to the BIG DAY!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Dennis, if you see my truck at the office you can drop it off there too.


----------



## shadslinger

Alright, the Richardson boys got the stripers for the sweet and sour, I got another good catch of chunk blue cats this evening, and like Chris said the fun is about to begin on the bulkhead.
I am hoping the Bobcat team comes and does some excellent help around the cookers, etc,...Kathy has a way with organizing things.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Cat fish and sweet and sour stripers yum!!!.I'm a coming with egg rolls and a bunch of my dad high cholestrol medicine cause you guys are gonna need it.Hope I am welcome there.Good food and fish stories from all the pros,too good to pass.If any of you asian going pm me,yall can help chip in with the egg rolls.


----------



## CrazyBass

I was wanting to bring some shrimp to fry up. How meny pounds 20 lbs 30lbs???

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c

I am hoping the Bobcat team comes and does some excellent help around the cookers, etc,...Kathy has a way with organizing things.[/QUOTE]

I sure hope they chime in. I could use a couple of good preppers!!!
I got Crazybass and good ole Grady on the cook pots. Matt bringing the okra. This is shaping up to be a another great fish fry.
Loy don't forget to start the thawing process on thursday before the fish fry. I doubt the Sheriff will let us use the bath tub again. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

I got the Sheriff's and the Mayor's permission and blessing to bring about a dozen "senior" men from my Dad's Sunday School class. If I may be so bold to ask, would everyone bring just a tad more food to help feed these special men?
Thank you!


----------



## shadslinger

They are more than welcome, it gives me an excuse to go hit the bulkheads hard.

:work:


----------



## Ducktracker

I would like to make it this year. I can bring anything you need let me know what is needed. Or can help!


----------



## Reel Time

shadslinger said:


> They are more than welcome, it gives me an excuse to go hit the bulkheads hard.
> 
> :work:


Thanks Loy! I couldn't think of a better way to honor my dad's memory.


----------



## Sunbeam

Thank goodness! Now I will have some one old enough to converse with while awaiting the fish to cook.
All the youngster want to talk about is fishing and boats. They don't know a thing about flat head Ford cars, girls in poodle skirts and REAL rock n roll.
I hope Matt can join us!!!LOL


----------



## Reel Time

Sunbeam said:


> Thank goodness! Now I will have some one old enough to converse with while awaiting the fish to cook.
> All the youngster want to talk about is fishing and boats. They don't know a thing about flat head Ford cars, girls in poodle skirts and REAL rock n roll.
> I hope Matt can join us!!!LOL


Sunbeam, you are a youngster compared to these guys! Maybe we could have some 40's music going. Anyone have any CD's or do I have to bring a record player? For you younger dudes, that's vinyls, 33's, 45's and 78's!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Reel Time said:


> I got the Sheriff's and the Mayor's permission and blessing to bring about a dozen "senior" men from my Dad's Sunday School class. If I may be so bold to ask, would everyone bring just a tad more food to help feed these special men?
> Thank you!


I believe you are speaking of the "greatest generation", they are hopefully welcome anywhere.


----------



## Reel Time

Whitebassfisher said:


> I believe you are speaking of the "greatest generation", they are hopefully welcome anywhere.


True patriots, some of them WWII and Korean war vets. The church vans from West University Baptist Church will bring them up from Houston. I should give a warning out to our 2Cool family about the Sr. Adult Minister. All I can say is.....be ready and expect anything!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Hey Guys...I guess Don and I were caught napping for some time now! We seem to be late on R.S.V.P'ING to the greatest semi-annual event in Onalaska. We'll be there, *and are willing to help in any way needed to make things happen that day.* I'll bring a dessert and possibly a side dish/appetizer of some kind. You just never know what fever I'll be hit with as to what to cook.

Looking forward to seeing familiar faces, along with many new ones.

See You Then, and Thanks To All Who Pull This Together Each Time...

Marsha and Don


----------



## dbullard

Let me know how many propane you need , i can bring some full ones and swap out ur empties or parcels. My cost is less than 10.00 a bottle. Will bring the fry cutter and potatoes.


----------



## CrazyBass

I can get cases of Louisana Fish fry products. Example fish fry, cocktail sause and tartar cause. Let me know


----------



## pYr8

Sure gonna do my best to make this one. Something has always come up in the past to make me miss it. What all can I/we bring?

Karl


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks CrazyBass, we can always use all of the above so whatever you can bring will be great.


----------



## Catfish1990

I've never attended the fish fry for it's about a three hour drive for me. But I'm off that weekend and figured maybe ill give it a try.. I'm 23 so maybe I can pick up some new tips and tricks.. That's if I'm welcome to attend.. Just let me know what I should or need to bring? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Everyone is welcome Catfish1990; you can bring anything you like; a side dish or paper plates, plastic utensils; anything that goes with a fish fry.
I'll be posting directions the week of the fry.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Bump.


----------



## CrazyBass

I got some treys we can use as plates for the fish fry. Very durable. I even use them for crawfish boils. I can bring as meny as we need. That's if someone else has not bought plates yet.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sounds good CrazyBass, durable is a good thing for these outings!!!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

CrazyBass said:


> I can get cases of Louisana Fish fry products. Example fish fry, cocktail sause and tartar cause. Let me know


I'd like to have your connection on this LOL...LOVE their products!!!


----------



## CrazyBass

I sell the product in the grocery stores I manage in Houston.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorbait#1

I can't wait for this, perfect timing too. My wife has to go to a baby shower, and I was going to go fishing. I am not going to eat for 2 days prior to the fry  Is your house on the lake? Can I just bring the boat over there?


----------



## shadslinger

Whoa whoa whoa! I go drum fishing for a couple of days and when i get back y'all are out of control! 
How many people are coming to the fish fry?
I gotta go cat fishing!!

I might need professional help, and that can only mean, who you gonna call? dbullard and Gator gar, maybe them putting out some jugs for a few hot minuets!
I bet wshalum can sack up a few drifting some jugs for me too.
i'm on injured reserve for a bit while my hand recovers from a drum encounter. 
I'll send you guys a PM and get it worked out.


----------



## Reel Time

I just did a rough count of a everyone who posted on this thread. If you answered that you were coming and didn't mention a spouse or child, I only counted you as 1. That being said, the rough count is 56 at this time.


----------



## lx22f/c

Reel Time said:


> I just did a rough count of a everyone who posted on this thread. If you answered that you were coming and didn't mention a spouse or child, I only counted you as 1. That being said, the rough count is 56 at this time.


Did you count my 6 kids. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

I sent out an SOS for a cat fish round up, I think we can gather enough to feed the masses, this is sounding like an epic 2cool fish fry!
I am shouting out to BBJim for a jugging trip on his boat while I heal up from a drum bruising.
I hear he has a good spot near some timber.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Count me + 3 please.

My wife makes a fantastic white bass pesto that is really good on Ritz crackers. Does it sound like something to bring?...or I can bring something else...like plates or chips...I'd offer up some catfish but I has nun. I'm hoping to change that this weekend but it looks like 40 degree mornings might mess up any chance of a bulkhead bite.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

shadslinger said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! I go drum fishing for a couple of days and when i get back y'all are out of control!
> How many people are coming to the fish fry?
> I gotta go cat fishing!!
> 
> I might need professional help, and that can only mean, who you gonna call? dbullard and Gator gar, maybe them putting out some jugs for a few hot minuets!
> I bet wshalum can sack up a few drifting some jugs for me too.
> i'm on injured reserve for a bit while my hand recovers from a drum encounter.
> I'll send you guys a PM and get it worked out.


The way bullard and GG have been stacking em up. Shouldnt be hard.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It

I'm willing to learn the way of the catfish. I'm just throwing that out there. Just sayin. I'm totally willing to. Got jugs....and a boat. Did I mention I'm a fast learner? Well, that too. Free this weekend. Again...I'm just thinking out loud here. I check my PM's frequently. High speed internet. What I'm trying to say is...I'm a team player.


----------



## Reel Time

LX, I had you for 5, Fishing Soldier I have you for 2. With Bankin and co, we have 60.


----------



## brucevannguyen

One question who's bringing the drinks or is it BYOB:brew:.:rotfl:


----------



## Gatorbait#1

shadslinger said:


> I sent out an SOS for a cat fish round up, I think we can gather enough to feed the masses, this is sounding like an epic 2cool fish fry!
> I am shouting out to BBJim for a jugging trip on his boat while I heal up from a drum bruising.
> I hear he has a good spot near some timber.


I am running jugs and lines this weekend, and all proceeds will be donated on my arrival.  It may help a little. I may be bringing a long time fishing buddy with me, just don't know if he can make it or not.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

*********#1, yes the house is on the water, you can bring your boat. If you are going fishing before the fry you can launch at the ramp beside my house and cruise on back in time to visit and eat!!


----------



## bueyescowboy

is anybody going to remind me of the fish fry?


----------



## Sunbeam

bueyescowboy said:


> is anybody going to remind me of the fish fry?


Like we did the last three you missed? LOL 
Oh wait, you made the last one in body only. LOL
Yeah, I'll bugging you Ken. Reel Time and I will both remind you.


----------



## GT11

We are in, the wife and I plus your neighbors across the street, so four.


----------



## shadslinger

So now the count is,....? 
I have some good help coming with gathering the cat fish up, gonna be plenty.


----------



## Reel Time

Still 60ish- 65


----------



## Reel Time

Sunbeam said:


> Like we did the last three you missed? LOL
> Oh wait, you made the last one in body only. LOL
> Yeah, I'll bugging you Ken. Reel Time and I will both remind you.


I'll remind him now.
Ken, don't forget to come to the fish fry at Duke's on Saturday, April 12, 2014. Oh, and don't forget your girlfriend!


----------



## CrazyBass

Put me down for 5 people. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

We are at 71.


----------



## GoneFish'n

Two more. Clarissa and I will be there.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I'll try to be there and I think that girl from Pearland will too.


----------



## Reel Time

GoneFish'n said:


> Two more. Clarissa and I will be there.


Good deal Charlie!


Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'll try to be there and I think that girl from Pearland will too.


I got the Duchess in the first count! Lol!

Current count 73


----------



## Mattsfishin

I will be there with the okra and if someone wants me to order some for them let me know. I will also bring a couple extra folding chairs.

Matt


----------



## Ducktracker

My wife will be with me. Let me know what y'all need and I can bring


----------



## Reel Time

Ducktracker said:


> My wife will be with me. Let me know what y'all need and I can bring


Adding Ducktracker's wife.
That makes 72.

Let me add this, there is always plenty of food. If you can come at the last minute or you want to bring a friend , please do. It doesn't matter if you RSVP or not. We just need a close number.


----------



## Gatorbait#1

Kickapoo Duke said:


> *********#1, yes the house is on the water, you can bring your boat. If you are going fishing before the fry you can launch at the ramp beside my house and cruise on back in time to visit and eat!!


Sounds good, thank you, and can't wait to meet ya'll.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

A lot of people are asking what they can bring; We still need several more gallons of peanut oil for frying the fish. 
We need to have them beforehand or early that day because it takes awhile to heat it up and that's the first thing the cooks do when they arrive.
Anyone that wants to bring oil can bring it by my house anytime or just drop it by my office on Hwy 190 in Onalaska.


----------



## KASH

If there are 2 spaces left I sure want to be there, let us know what we can bring, got 2 meet this Sunbeam character.:doowapsta


----------



## Reel Time

KASH said:


> If there are 2 spaces left I sure want to be there, let us know what we can bring, got 2 meet this Sunbeam character.:doowapsta


KASH, we have space.
Sunbeam is the "mayor". I bring out the best and the worst in him, or is it the other way around?


----------



## Fishon21

*Fish fry and friends*

Hi to all
Im back and going strong , had a tough time but everything went ok

Hey duke
count me in 
If I don't have to work I'll be there , i'll bring something good to eat

Thanks Terry


----------



## Reel Time

We are at 76!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Reel Time said:


> We are at 76!


Wow, that's unbelievable, but awesome!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Welcome back Terry, good to hear from you


----------



## Ducktracker

My wife will be bringing some oil by your office tomorrow not sure how much yet. Duke


----------



## Lone Eagle

Y'all have a great time, Duke. I have the 12th booked for a full day so can not make it.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Too bad Roger, if you get rained out or something come on by because we'll still be carrying on!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE

As of now I still think I can make it, no rock bands have called to ruin my being there. I hope my luck holds out, I have missed the last 3.


----------



## Sunbeam

Roadie, you need to get a real job.
Traveling the world with a bunch of hippies is not the life of a true fisherman.
After all how many scenic and historic places can you see before they start looking the same.
I gave up 22 years of working around the world for the big bucks so I could come back the SE Texas to be with my 2cool friends.
Never been so happy .....or broke..... in my life. LOL


----------



## Reel Time

We now have 78!
How will make it break 80?


----------



## shadslinger

Reel Time said:


> We now have 78!
> How will make it break 80?


Thanks for the running count Reel time, it keeps me fishing for those bite sized cat fish! 
Bob, Cathy, and Robbie let me fish with them on Robbie's pier today for FF cat fish and we caught 47 good cats even though the bite was slow and the shad barely showed up at all. I think I will hit it a couple of more times before the FF and then I will have plenty of cat fish along with the filets catfish1990 is bringing from Lake Texana.


----------



## CrazyBass

Put me down 4 for my family. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucktx

I believe ya broke 80!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time

CrazyBass said:


> Put me down 4 for my family.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Then we are now at 81! I can guarantee you that there is not a better fish-fry or group of people in all of Texas! The friends you will meet here will change your life for the better. You can't have too many friends!
Duke's place is next door to a private neighborhood boat ramp that he will allow you to use for free on that day. Come early, go fishing, and be back at 11:00 am to meet everyone.


----------



## luckyD

*Count me In*

This should be an epic event. Watching Sunbeam run ( walk ) the gauntlet so to speak after that historic April fools prank.

Not sure if my wife can make it yet but should know soon.


----------



## Reel Time

Please check the RSVP thread.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Sunbeam said:


> Roadie, you need to get a real job.
> Traveling the world with a bunch of hippies is not the life of a true fisherman.
> After all how many scenic and historic places can you see before they start looking the same.
> I gave up 22 years of working around the world for the big bucks so I could come back the SE Texas to be with my 2cool friends.
> Never been so happy .....or broke..... in my life. LOL


I am sorry to say Sunbeam, but there are no hippies left. I was in San Francisco 3 weeks ago, I went down to Hate Ashbury and could not find one hippie to save my life. Its all upscale clothing stores and restaurants and ice cream stores and shops. Hate Ashbury is were it all began, if there are not any there then there are none left. San Francisco is a haven for all kinds of undesirables and home less people, I wont go into what I saw while there but its really sad. I also worked at Woodstock 99 for 4 weeks I was one of the stage managers on the main stage. We had roit's looting and burning on the last night, you can google it and there might be pictures of the carnage, there were no hippies there ether. Unfortunately the business I am in has become very corporate and about how much money can be made in the shortest amount of time. I have seen it change so much over the 25 years of doing it. And you are so right about being in the wrong business for a true fisherman. I resisted for years because it did get in the way of my fishing, but they offered to much money to say no. And it got me out of a bad relationship, I will have to tell you that story some time. I am considering my options over the next few years and hope and pray I can get back to a normal life style. I am so envious of you and others on the forum that have just that, you guys are my heros. Hope to see every one at the fish fry.


----------



## lx22f/c

Fries and hush puppies anybody got any. I know Dbullard is bring his famous fry making machine but we could use some seasoned frys and hush puppies are a must!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c

Okay the Hush puppies are taken care of. The Troutsnots are gonna help prep and bring the hush puppies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow, it tends to be pretty shallow. My house is just before the boatramp on the right.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

lx22f/c said:


> Okay the Hush puppies are taken care of. The Troutsnots are gonna help prep and bring the hush puppies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we are...Also, we need to add one more attendee to our reply!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Hey Shadslinger--you got enough fish or do I need to stock up on Mrs. Paul's fish sticks?

Here is a list of the things we have enough of or someone has promised to bring, this doesn't include side dishes, just necessities for a fish fry:

fish, oil, propane, ice, plates, fish fry, hushpuppies (Troutsnots, do we need someone else to bring more hushpuppies?)

Things we still need a definitive "I will bring that" from someone:

cups, plastic utensils (sturdy ones) , possibly more plates (also sturdy),ketchup, or catsup whichever you prefer, French fries, pickles, cut up onions, might need a few more tables with the amount of people signed up.
If you are bringing a side dish, be sure to bring serving spoon

Also bring whatever you want to drink and lawn chairs if you have them. If not, we have a few spares. And don't forget to bring an appetite and fish stories.

Another good thing about the fish fry is the networking so if you have business cards, bring them, if it's not too windy, we'll try to have a place to put them out. If you have wares for sell, especially fishing related items, bring em along.


----------



## lx22f/c

Hey Duke maybe we could borrow Carol's tables. lol


----------



## Reel Time

lx22f/c said:


> Hey Duke maybe we could borrow Carol's tables. lol


Robert, he already got my tables but I can bring more if need be. Let me know.


----------



## Sunbeam

Those table spend so much time at Duke's they think they are part of the Remax team.


----------



## tatchley

I had the pleasure to attend the fishfry a few years ago and it was a blast. I have since lost my running buddy and fishing partner, he is tied up with "other interests", and my work schedule is cutting into my free time. I hope to attend again someday. I hope y'all have great weather and a high attendance. Eat up and enjoy.


----------



## Fishon21

*Tools to eat with*



Kickapoo Duke said:


> Hey Shadslinger--you got enough fish or do I need to stock up on Mrs. Paul's fish sticks?
> 
> Here is a list of the things we have enough of or someone has promised to bring, this doesn't include side dishes, just necessities for a fish fry:
> 
> fish, oil, propane, ice, plates, fish fry, hushpuppies (Troutsnots, do we need someone else to bring more hushpuppies?)
> 
> Things we still need a definitive "I will bring that" from someone:
> 
> cups, plastic utensils (sturdy ones) , possibly more plates (also sturdy),ketchup, or catsup whichever you prefer, French fries, pickles, cut up onions, might need a few more tables with the amount of people signed up.
> If you are bringing a side dish, be sure to bring serving spoon
> 
> Also bring whatever you want to drink and lawn chairs if you have them. If not, we have a few spares. And don't forget to bring an appetite and fish stories.
> 
> Another good thing about the fish fry is the networking so if you have business cards, bring them, if it's not too windy, we'll try to have a place to put them out. If you have wares for sell, especially fishing related items, bring em along.


If I don't work , i will not know until thur night . I will bring napkins, sturdy plates, knifes and forks, and something tasty


----------



## shadslinger

I am a big batch of fillets and _catfish1990_ is bringing a large bag of imported cat fish from lake Texana, so we have it covered.
BTW, when catfish1990 pulled up his lines yesterday he had to fight off a 12' gator, should make a good story for the after dinner conversation :>)


----------



## GT11

Duke, I will bring:

Cups, plastic utensils (sturdy ones) , possibly more plates (also sturdy), ketchup and fries.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Gary, that should pretty much cover all the necessities


----------



## Sunbeam

The most important item is the weather. I normally handle that with a small bribe to my trusted friend and weather predictor Chief Thunder Mug.(Referring to his warrior face not his porcelain fixture) 
He is very busy trying to get some participation on the particularly parched prairies but he did take time to check the conditions of the autostratus in conjunction to the cululonimbus as it interacts with the stratocumulus during the noon period on April 12th.
He said it would be partly cloudy and mild. He was very cirrus.
That is country cloud talk for you city folks.


----------



## Reel Time

Sunbeam said:


> The most important item is the weather. I normally handle that with a small bribe to my trusted friend and weather predictor Chief Thunder Mug.(Referring to his warrior face not his porcelain fixture)
> He is very busy trying to get some participation on the particularly parched prairies but he did take time to check the conditions of the autostratus in conjunction to the cululonimbus as it interacts with the stratocumulus during the noon period on April 12th.
> He said it would be partly cloudy and mild. He was very cirrus.
> That is country cloud talk for you city folks.


I have already talked to the the millions of fleas of the weatherman's spouse and he assured me that the weather would be great for our fish fry.

It is almost time for the festivities to begin, fish tales (tails) to be told, exaggerated tales of fish size and weight, pictures of fish and giant hands holding them, and the piscatorial novelettes packed with stories with obvious omissions of true fact. What else would you expect from a true fisherman?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Neighbors have tables so we should have that covered


----------



## KASH

Less than 24 hrs away.:bounce::bounce:


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Sorry I just now saw your question about the hush puppies, Duke...We made 5 batches last year, and there were quite a few left. We were going to do the same amount this year, thinking it will be enough. If you think we need to plan on more, send me a private message this evening so I can get to Brookshire Brothers tonight or tomorrow morning to get more of what I need.


----------



## shadslinger

This should be be good!


----------



## Reel Time

Woohoo! Today is the day that the Lord hath made. Let us rejoice and be glad in it!!!

It's almost time for our Fish Fry. So collect up the family and come on up to Lake Livingston and get HUNGRY!


----------



## GBird

Ok, here we are at the last minute, where is Sunbeam, what is he up too? LOL:biggrin:


----------



## shadslinger

Does Duke need early help? I will send someone asap, let's see BBJim is in recovery from surgery, that kinda knocks him out, [email protected] is too far away, you are there already huh Carol?
So problem solved, see you at 10:00.
:walkingsm


----------



## danmanfish

You all have fun today. Sorry I missed this one due to work.


----------



## DJ77360

Well, it has happened again.......I was in Onalaska yesterday checking on my foundation guys and had planned to stay the night, BUT I had to go home (Pasadena) yesterday evening as something came up. Needless to say I cannot make it back for the fish fry.
I truly hope there is a good crowd and everyone enjoys themselves.
I will try again to make the next one......I really get tired of saying that. I will be back up there Monday or Tuesday. I'm thinking I may go by Duke's to see if anyone may have dropped a piece of fish on the ground. LOL
Please post a lot of pictures of the people and of course the FOOD!
Duke, put me down again for 3 gallons of Peanut Oil for the NEXT fish fry.


----------



## Bankin' On It

It will be known and referred to for years to come as the Great No-kra Incident of 2014. Hey who else took a bag of No-kra home to munch on? Mmmm-Mmmmm. It's light and won't fill ya up. Heh. I keed I keed......No-kra.


----------



## CrazyBass

I had a blast at my first 2cool fish fry. Thanks for having me and my family. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigar

*Fish fry*

Great gathering - thanks for the fun and good food.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Thanks everyone for the fish fry. Good food and good people made it great!!!!


----------

